# 16 ft skimmer skiff



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

The coffin box is in


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here’s some pics of the floor webbing and the stand pipe for the live wells...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Went by skimmer skiff today to drop off a few items including my jack plate, trolling motor, gps / sonar unit, and my fish finder. Boat is starting to come together and gettin the itch. It’s still in the mold for one more day


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Boat is out of the mould and items off to powder coat, can’t wait to have a new boat


----------



## David Martin (Jul 10, 2018)

nice


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks dude.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some pics of the powder coated poling platform and the trim tabs, fish finder and gps transducers as well as my live well drains. This boat for the most part won’t be piled, but the poling platform is nice for holding my flat lines or when trolling.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Opps I forgot to post the pictures


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here is my grab bar with the atlas micro jackplate switch, the lenco trim tabs, 4 switches for navigation lights, two bait pumps, and a bildge pump. It also has my farm gps sonar unit and fish finder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Might wanna keep that thing away from Tally lol! Looking great!


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Haha for sure, I’m not really anti Florida state though. Do I like beating them? Yes. But when I graduated from UF Georgia was way more of a rival then FSU


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Another pic of the bildge pumps, bait pumps and wiring


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boats looking good no so sure about the color though you damn gators lol. VantC wait to see it finished you're doing a tiller motor aren't you?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ha, I hear you man, but I'm loyal to my school. I'm alumni after all.

Yes Sir I am doing a tiller, I have a 30hp etec from a previous boat that I'm going to use to get me by for a while. I plan later on getting a 60 hp etec tiller?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here are some pics from today with the grab bar mounted, the coffin box livewell, and the round oval hole is the back live well. Mr. Bobby got the deck put on as well, it’s gettin close!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Lookin good!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Ha, I hear you man, but I'm loyal to my school. I'm alumni after all.
> 
> Yes Sir I am doing a tiller, I have a 30hp etec from a previous boat that I'm going to use to get me by for a while. I plan later on getting a 60 hp etec tiller?


I did the same thing with a new boat that I picked up used a motor off another boat. What kind of trailer you getting? I would do a dry launch one the one I got is my first and what a cool feature not dunking the hubs and being able to launch. It's really coming along now want be long from the looks of it.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Mr Bobby said I can pick it up either Friday or Saturday of this week, so I’m super stoaked about that. It’s an all aluminum trailer like float on, with a swing tongue and guides on the trailer. I think the brand is continental. I’m gettin excited to say the least, only bummer is I won’t be able to register it till Monday....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Mr Bobby said I can pick it up either Friday or Saturday of this week, so I’m super stoaked about that. It’s an all aluminum trailer like float on, with a swing tongue and guides on the trailer. I think the brand is continental. I’m gettin excited to say the least, only bummer is I won’t be able to register it till Monday....


You can run it before you register it by law you have 30 days just keep the trailer and boat info that he gives you for proof that it's yours I ran my spear both days on the weekend after I picked it up your totally legal to do it.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow, I did not know that, good to know thank you sir!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Wow, I did not know that, good to know thank you sir!


Yw it's totally legal to run it so enjoy the boat over the
weekend then work on the registration next week.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Mr Bobby told me today he’d get the poling platform most of the wiring and the boat on the trailer. Gotta day I love how he texts me as things are getting closer to finished. He’s been a pleasure to work with. When I get pics later I’ll post them


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Super stoked for you!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here are some pics I promised of the poling platform power pole etc


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I like how you angeled the rod holders on the platform good call on that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Angled stupid phone


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Angled stupid phone


And I thought I was the only one that blamed my illiteracy on my stupid phone lol!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ya two are for flat lines for bait runners and two are for trolling baits for kingfish and what not on the beach


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Whelp here it is, just waiting for the last cushion


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Whelp here it is, just waiting for the last cushion


So hopefully your fishing it tomorrow and no break in time for the motor. Looks sweet except the color lol just ball busting I got some gator buddies it's only a game really nice looking skiff I bet you're excited. Looking forward to water pics.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

The motor has some hours on it, it’s from my old gheenoe. Only a 30hp for now but in a year or so I’ll get a 60hp for it


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

And yes sir I’ll be on the water for sure!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I ran her today for the first time and I have to say I’m surprised how fast she runs with the 30hp. No speed demon but it was running 25 into the wind and 28 with the wind with me and the boss. I didn’t fish at all but ran through some skinny water too, hard to say how skinny but skinny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks dude, its the nicest boat I've ever owned by far.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some more photos of the boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Some more photos of the boat


Looks good let's see some water pics.


----------



## John_boat (Mar 25, 2018)

Not to be rude. I was raised not to ask about situations involving money, but I have been following your build, and it’s a mean machine!!!
I’ve been really interested in Skimmer Skiffs since they announced the 16. I was wondering, ball park what a build like this cost. I understand they post the hull price right on the website, but that can be difficult to try to extrapolate a final cost for a first time custom build.
Congratulations on such a sick skiff!!!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

John_boat said:


> Not to be rude. I was raised not to ask about situations involving money, but I have been following your build, and it’s a mean machine!!!
> I’ve been really interested in Skimmer Skiffs since they announced the 16. I was wondering, ball park what a build like this cost. I understand they post the hull price right on the website, but that can be difficult to try to extrapolate a final cost for a first time custom build.
> Congratulations on such a sick skiff!!!


PM me


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got some rod racks for the coffin box made up, they will be powder coated orange


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I got numbers for the boat, name for the boat and took her out for a bit the other day. I forgot to take pictures on the water.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes I know, I have to move it up, I just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got to fly fish with my pops for a bit, got one nice bass tons of little ones..


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Opps having trouble uploading pics


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sunset pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks dude!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So I’m adding a few things to my skiff. Namely the downs for the yeti coolers so they can be used to fish from and at least one sound bar. The sound bar is wet sounds ultra 10.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

So how do you like the trim tabs on that skiff?


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

That’s one sweet boat. Go Gators!!!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

It helps to get everything out of the motor I can, I want to upgrade to a 60hp one day but for now it works


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here is the soundbar mounted up, its loud as all get out. Looks nice and clean as well


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> So how do you like the trim tabs on that skiff?


When I don’t use the trim tabs or jackplate to get as much speed as possible my boat runs 23 to 24 mph with them I get closer to 26 to 28mph. To be honest I need a 60 hp I’d rather run in the 32mph and 34mph range as if I’m bass fishin or flats fishin and get anythin on the prop I fall off a plane. If I had a lil more power it would blow off the prop.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So I got a 40hp Suzuki that runs good, needs some freshening up on the look which I will do for 300 bucks. I figure I’ll flip the etec when I get it off, I really miss the old 2 stroke power and the simplicity of them.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Brought home my new power source, she runs like a champ now I just have to find the tiller for her


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Also got another micro anchor for the boat, I have to put it on tomorrow


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here are the pics


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Finally found a tiller arm for my 1986 Suzuki 40 hp, the more I run her the smoother she idles. Bought a come a long to pull the etec off and set this motor on my boat....


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So I bought that Suzuki from a widower whom husband had passed away a few years back (I work with her). The deal was I have to restore it and to pay tribute to the man I wrote inside the cowling always fishin with good ole Bill.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I got the decals off with a heat gun, one or two stuck, I purchased new decals for the outboard


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking boat. Love color.
, But where are the fly rod holders?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So you put a "86 motor on a new boat. Am I the only one...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So I’ve had a ton of issues with the ETEC, and I wanted to go back to a simple 2 stroke with more power. I still have a 1987 Yamaha 30hp that runs like a champ, that I debated putting on this hull, but I wanted a little more get up and go. The Suzuki is also 35 lbs lighter than the etec with almost double the cubic inches and I miss having a 2 smoke


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

The fly rod holders are under the gunnels it’ll hold four per side


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

That is a great old motor!!! A real power house too!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup they are comparable to many of the 50 and 60 Yamaha 2 strokes. Only problem is difficult to find parts but the main stuff they make aftermarket stuff for


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Unfortunately I’ve gotten deployed in Texas, I’m a FEMA nurse been here for three months so no progress on the boat as is sadly.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Whelp got the etec off and put a new cmc tilt and trim on her, she’s ready for the new / old Suzuki outboard.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I worked on the pvc tiller handle a bit today, mostly was just a lazy bum but I put my power tilt and trim control on the handle end and made a peice for the Jackplate...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got the Suzuki mounted today, hope to run her tomorrow and get some numbers for y’all. The cowling is just painted no decals yet...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got the decals on her, she’s running good


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I got the face plate fixed up as well, so far best numbers I got was 28.5 knots basically 30mph but the prop runs out of oomph at 5/8 throttle so I might need more prop. But I have to adjustments to make to the height then I’ll go from there


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Put an additional sound bar on the boat, for sand bar days


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lowered my Jackplate and cut the clamp on motor mount off. She’s cursing at 34mph right now.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cruising at 34mph now rsther


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got out to do a little bass fishin today, caught 16 a piece of these little guys, but pretty fun on the fly rod.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Been puttin in some work on the bass lately, the bird has been crazy. Did some flats as well, but trout bite has been really really slow, atleast for me


----------



## rks36 (Mar 6, 2021)

Love the colors, go gators!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

rks36 said:


> Love the colors, go gators!


Thanks bud! Go Gata


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I’m in the process of buying another motor, my buddy got this from a house auction, he basically gave it to me, I’ll have to strength the transom some thou.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here she is, she’s a beaut


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Oops somehow vacation pics got picked too, sorry lkl


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

That looks more like a Skimmer Spliff in the one pic…


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Haha yyyuuuppp went to seattle


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got the new to me motor, she looks fast just sittin there, it’s a 2006 for those whom are curious…


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Anytime I get a new motor to rebuild, I always redo the water pump and redo the gear lube. Easy peasy.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some pics of the work


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got the lower unit fluid changed, and rebuilt the water pump. Put the lower unit back on.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got some taping off done on the motor today, and primed the skeg…


----------



## BullRed (Oct 5, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Some pics of the work


I peep a UGA matt in the floor in a couple of those pictures


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup that’s what we wipe our shoes off on, go Gata. No but one of my good buddies bought us that, as a joke like I wouldn’t use it, it was free and does it’s job…

got some more work done on the outboard


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Workin on gettin the tiller set up.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hard to tell but repainted the body, have to clear coat it soon as well.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got the tiller on and playing with the connections, prob get a battery tomorrow and fire her up again.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just a comparison the black prop is the current 40hp Suzuki and the white prop is the 70hp Yamaha


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

Great thread nice build 👍


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks buddy, hows your skimmer skiff 16 treating you?


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Thanks buddy, hows your skimmer skiff 16 treating you?


Haven’t picked it up yet. Bobby should hopefully be finishing it up this month. I can’t wait to hit the water 🙌


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Are you getting a tiller or center console? What for power?


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Are you getting a tiller or center console? What for power?


I’m getting a cc and I’m going with the mercury 60r. I wish we could power higher but the 60 should do pretty good.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nah man, a 60hp Mercury is a nice motor. I think they are 4 cylinders, she’ll get up and move. My buddy has a 60hp Mercury big foot on a 18 ft sea ark and he runs in the upper 30’s


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Nah man, a 60hp Mercury is a nice motor. I think they are 4 cylinders, she’ll get up and move. My buddy has a 60hp Mercury big foot on a 18 ft sea ark and he runs in the upper 30’s


That’s perfect for me cause I like running from key largo to Islamorada so the higher cruise speed would be perfect. I got the 18g fuel tank as well so It should be enough to drive around all day.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I honestly didn’t even know they had that big of a gas tank, mine is like 11 or 10. I honestly never use more than a couple of gallons.


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> I honestly didn’t even know they had that big of a gas tank, mine is like 11 or 10. I honestly never use more than a couple of gallons.


Yea I believe 18 is the biggest Bobby offers. It’s not really necessary but I know I’m going to be running far so the more fuel I can carry the better.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

True that makes sense I guess. I got the new to me motor mounted


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice work


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks bud


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got some new stuff done on my skiff, it slides bad in turns at high speed with the new motor. Don’t wanna lie I saw someone do these on their trim tabs like fins on a surf board so I thought I’d try it out. Not nearly the medical fab expert some people are on here but I tried my best. Got a sheet of stainless from a friend whom was dumpster diving at his job. Let me know what y’all think.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Worked some on my carbs today, super dirty high speed jets, if anyone has an old 70hp Yamaha 2 stroke I’d rebuild the carbs first thing. The performance isn’t even comparable with dirty carbs to clean ones.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here’s a few more pics


----------

